# Gatling gun



## kapa18 (Dec 4, 2009)

Αυτό λέγεται πυροβόλο Gatling ή πολυβόλο Gatling; (ή none of the above?)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Έχω δει both of the above. Ίσως το βρεις και μυδραλιοβόλο Γκάτλινγκ (όχι στον Γκούγκλη, πάντως) που νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβέστερο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Πολυβόλο: http://www.scribd.com/doc/6006178/-Machineguns-in-Greek-polivola.

ΥΓ Ο Δρας έχει δίκιο ότι το _μυδραλιοβόλο_ είναι ακριβέστερο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2009)

Η παλιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια το δίνει σαν _μυδραλιοβόλο_, ο Πάπυρος σαν _πυροβόλο_, αλλά και το _πολυβόλο_ καλό είναι. Αρκεί να είναι _Γκάτλιν_ (όχι _Gatling_). :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω δει both of the above. Ίσως το βρεις και μυδραλιοβόλο Γκάτλινγκ (όχι στον Γκούγκλη, πάντως) που νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβέστερο.


 
Κι εγώ, αλλά ίσως να προτιμούσα το πολυβόλο, γιατί περιγράφει μια από τις βασικές του ιδιότητες, ενώ το πυροβόλο είναι γενικότερος όρος. Το _μυδραλιοβόλο_ με προβληματίζει, επειδή:
Developed following the 1851 invention of the _mitrailleuse_ by the Belgian Army, the Gatling gun was originally designed by the American inventor Dr. Richard J. Gatling in 1861 and patented in 1862.[2] He wrote that he created it to reduce the size of armies and so reduce the number of deaths by combat and disease. 
και:
*Mitrailleuse* (literally "Grapeshot shooter") is the French word used to describe all rapid-firing weapons of rifle caliber. Therefore the word "mitrailleuse", when used in the French language, applies to all machine guns including modern full automatic weapons. However in the English language the word "mitrailleuse" applies only to volley guns with multiple barrels of rifle caliber.

Εκτός αν κι εμείς το χρησιμοποιούμε όπως οι Γάλλοι.

Edit: Διευκρινίζω ότι η γνώμη μου σ' αυτό δεν είναι έγκυρη. Κρίνω απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, οπότε αγνοήστε με, αν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Εκτός αν κι εμείς το χρησιμοποιούμε όπως οι Γάλλοι.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μέχρι τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, που οι εκπαιδευτές και κύριοι προμηθευτές στρατιωτικού υλικού ήταν οι Γάλλοι, το _πολυβόλο_ ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνιος όρος (και αν...) σε σχέση με το μυδραλιοβόλο (Mitrailleuse), αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω στα γρήγορα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κι εγώ, αλλά ίσως να προτιμούσα το πολυβόλο, γιατί περιγράφει μια από τις βασικές του ιδιότητες, ενώ το πυροβόλο είναι γενικότερος όρος. Το _μυδραλιοβόλο_ με προβληματίζει, επειδή:
> However in the English language the word "mitrailleuse" applies only to volley guns with multiple barrels of rifle caliber.


Συμφωνώ ότι το _πυροβόλο_ είναι υπερώνυμο, αλλά όσον αφορά το _μυδραλιοβόλο_, και το Γκάτλιν πολλές κάννες είχε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μέχρι τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, που οι εκπαιδευτές και κύριοι προμηθευτές στρατιωτικού υλικού ήταν οι Γάλλοι, το _πολυβόλο_ ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνιος όρος (και αν...) σε σχέση με το μυδραλιοβόλο (Mitrailleuse), αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω στα γρήγορα...


Πράγματι οι ρίζες και η παράδοση του Ελληνικού Στρατού είναι συνυφασμένες με τη γαλλική σχολή (πβ. κ. στολές, διακριτικά κλπ), ενώ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού με την αγγλική.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μέχρι τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, που οι εκπαιδευτές και κύριοι προμηθευτές στρατιωτικού υλικού ήταν οι Γάλλοι, το _πολυβόλο_ ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνιος όρος (και αν...) σε σχέση με το μυδραλιοβόλο (Mitrailleuse), αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω στα γρήγορα...


 
Δεν θέλω να γίνω εκνευριστικός, αλλά με αφορμή αυτό του Δρα αναρωτιέμαι για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση που θέλει η Κάπα18, σε ποια εποχή αναφέρεται το κείμενο; 

Γιατί αν είναι σύγχρονο, θα πρότεινα το _πολυβόλο_, επειδή διαβάζω στο λήμμα του volley gun, (που ήταν το αρχικό μυδραλιοβόλο: _The first "mitrailleuse" was a manually-fired 50-barrels *volley gun* originally developed in Belgium in 1851, 10 years before the advent of the Gatling gun_):
A *volley gun* is a gun with several barrels for firing a number of shots simultaneously or fires their barrels in sequence. *They differ from modern machine guns* in that they lack automatic loading and automatic fire and are limited by the number of barrels bundled together.
Επίσης:
Prior to the Gatling gun, the only rapid-fire firearms available to militaries were mass-firing *volley weapons* as the mitrailleuse or grapeshot (as fired from cannons), which all operated on a similar principle to shotguns. And though rate of fire was increased by firing multiple projectiles simultaneously, these weapons still needed to be reloaded after each discharge, which for multi-barrel systems like the mitrailleuse was quite cumbersome and extremely time-consuming, thus negating their high rate of fire per discharge and making them impractical for use on the battlefield. *In comparison, the Gatling gun offered a rapid continuous rate of fire without needing to manually reload.* 

Μπλέξιμο ή εγώ το ψειρίζω περισσότερο απ' όσο χρειάζεται;


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 4, 2009)

Στο σήμερα αναφέρεται το κείμενο. Πρόκειται για αλληλοεξόντωση συμμοριών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Ανεξάρτητα από την εποχή, το Γκάτλιν(γκ) είναι μυδραλιοβόλο. Η γαλλική χρήση, όπως λέει στη βίκι, του όρου για το μυδραλιοβόλο καλύπτει όλα τα ταχυβόλα. Φαίνεται ότι στα ελληνικά, σταδιακά, το μυδρ. αντικαταστάθηκε από το πολυβόλο και το μυδρ. ξεχάστηκε. Έτσι, εμφανίστηκε και το «πυροβόλο» Γκάτλιν(γκ), που νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη εξέλιξη, καθώς όποιος το βλέπει σε ταινίες να χρησιμοποιείται ενάντια σε Μεξικάνους επαναστάτες ή Ινδιάνους δεν το θεωρεί εύκολα συγγενικό με τα σημερινά πολυβόλα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 10, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> Στο σήμερα αναφέρεται το κείμενο. Πρόκειται για αλληλοεξόντωση συμμοριών.



Εφόσον είναι έτσι, ο όρος «μυδραλιοβόλο» στην σημερινή εποχή μπορεί να σημαίνει μόνο ένα πράγμα: ότι η μια συμμορία εισέβαλε σε ένα πολεμικό μουσείο, έκλεψε ένα μυδραλιοβόλο, το επανέφερε σε λειτουργική κατάσταση, βρήκε και συμβατά πυρομαχικά και ξεκίνησε για την αλληλοεξόντωση. (το παράδειγμα δεν είναι φανταστικό. Η 17Ν το είχε κάνει το 1990 όταν έκλεψε ένα μπαζούκα από το Πολεμικό Μουσείο στην β. Σοφίας) Όπλα αυτού του είδους δεν κατασκευάζονται από τον Α' ΠΠ άρα οτιδήποτε έχει ξεμείνει θα πρέπει να είναι στην κυριολεξία μουσειακής αξίας.



drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μέχρι τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, που οι εκπαιδευτές και κύριοι προμηθευτές στρατιωτικού υλικού ήταν οι Γάλλοι, το _πολυβόλο_ ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνιος όρος (και αν...) σε σχέση με το μυδραλιοβόλο (Mitrailleuse), αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω στα γρήγορα...





> Φαίνεται ότι στα ελληνικά, σταδιακά, το μυδρ. αντικαταστάθηκε από το πολυβόλο και το μυδρ. ξεχάστηκε.


Έχεις δίκιο. Κατά τον Α' ΠΠ όμως, η κατωτερώτητα των γαλλικών Mitrailleuse απέναντι στα νεότερα γερμανικά _Maschinen Gewehr_ (βλέπε μάχη στο Σομ) οδήγησε στην απαξίωση τους και κατά συνέπεια και του όρου. Στην Ελλάδα πάντως ο στρατός είχε όπλα του τύπου μέχρι και τον Β' ΠΠ, οπότε ο όρος μυδραλιοβόλο επιβίωσε _περισσότερο_. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι σήμερα πλέον χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για να χαρακτηρίσει άχρηστα ή/και απαρχαιωμένα όπλα. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Ανεξάρτητα από την εποχή, το Γκάτλιν(γκ) είναι μυδραλιοβόλο. Η γαλλική χρήση, όπως λέει στη βίκι, του όρου για το μυδραλιοβόλο καλύπτει όλα τα ταχυβόλα.



Από όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, υπάρχει κανόνας διάκρισης μεταξύ πολυβόλου και πυροβόλου που είναι το διαμέτρημα. Μέχρι την μισή ίντσα ή 12,7 χλστ, ένα όπλο θεωρείται πολυβόλο ενώ οτιδήποτε πέρα από αυτό θεωρείται πυροβόλο, αλλά προφανώς αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το ξέρει κανείς (για το εκάστοτε όπλο εννοώ), ενώ ακόμα περισσότερο μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι όλα τα όπλα αναφέρονται υπό τον γενικό τίτλο «πυροβόλα όπλα». Ειδικά για ταινίες και υποτιτλιστές πάντως, εξαιρετική βοήθεια είναι η *wiki όπλων σε ταινίες*. 

Δυστυχώς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι ισορροπίες είναι λεπτές, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να βλέπουμε αποδόσεις εντελώς διαφορετικές με την πραγματικότητα, π.χ. σε ταινίες πολεμικού περιεχομένου όπου το πυροβόλο ενός αεροσκάφους αναφέρεται ως πολυβόλο, δηλαδή κατ' αναλογία νεροπίστολο. Υποθέτω σε κείμενο γενικού περιεχομένου δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, αν είναι όμως κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο, που θα διαβαστεί δηλαδή από κοινό που έχει κάποια μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση, θα είχε σημασία. 

Κατά τα άλλα, σήμερα πλέον και από όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, στην κατηγορία gatling εντάσσονται όλα τα πολυβόλα ή πυροβόλα με πολλαπλές περιστρεφόμενες κάνες, με πολύ καλή (για μένα) εναλλακτική απόδοσης τον αριθμό των κανών, π.χ. «εξάκανο (περιστροφικό/περιστρεφόμενο) πολυβόλο/πυροβόλο», ενώ αν πρόκειται για μικρό διαμέτρημα (7,62) υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται και η εκδοχή «μίνιγκαν» (βλέπε Εξολοθρευτής ΙΙ κτλ). 



> Έτσι, εμφανίστηκε και το «πυροβόλο» Γκάτλιν(γκ), που νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη εξέλιξη, καθώς όποιος το βλέπει σε ταινίες να χρησιμοποιείται ενάντια σε Μεξικάνους επαναστάτες ή Ινδιάνους δεν το θεωρεί εύκολα συγγενικό με τα σημερινά πολυβόλα.


Ναι, ένα παράδειγμα είναι το σχετικά πρόσφατο Λούκυ Λουκ εναντίον Ντάλτον (Les Daltons). Σε αυτήν ο υποτιτλιστής έχει επιλέξει «μυδραλιοβόλο» - βέβαια ήταν προφανής περίπτωση αφού και στο πρωτότυπο έτσι λέγεται (*Mitrailleuse*). 

http://i39.tinypic.com/b51p42.jpg http://i43.tinypic.com/34xrs76.jpg
http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/d/a/l/dalton-2004-08-g.jpg


----------

